

ApeJS, a tiny server-side JavaScript framework for App Engine - sktrdie
http://lmatteis.github.com/apejs/

======
olegp
Looks nice. What would make it even more awesome would be if you built your
web framework on top of the CommonJS JSGI spec. That would allow it to run on
other platforms like Common Node (<http://olegp.github.com/common-node/>) & by
extension Node.js (without the data store part of course). This should be
fairly straightforward to do and will not require that you support other
CommonJS specs.

Btw, your statement "ApeJS is not compliant with CommonJS simply because all
the stuff that CommonJS comes with will not work on Google App Engine where no
I/O operations" is open to misinterpretation. You are able to do I/O on
AppEngine by making HTTP requests to third party servers and accepting them
from browsers.

~~~
treenyc
Check out <http://ringojs.org>

~~~
olegp
I have.

<http://www.slideshare.net/olegp/ringo-js-talk>

<https://github.com/ringo/ringojs/commits/master?author=olegp>

~~~
treenyc
Thanks. That is very good slides. You should email hanns, to have this slide
to be featured on the ringojs page. I just did a site in Rails, thinking of
migrating it o RingoJS though.

------
aurelianito
I like it. It is quite similar to my unfinished sandro-js project
(<http://code.google.com/p/sandrojs/>).

Kudos for having a working version with a cute documentation.

------
Rinum
Any connection to Project Ape? <http://www.ape-project.org/>

~~~
sktrdie
Not at all. Just an unfortunate semi-match of names... hopefully it won't
confuse users.

------
libria
Just a nitpick: JSON doesn't have functions and implies serialization. I'd
just call it a javascript object.

~~~
sktrdie
Sure, that's why it states that it's "as easy as writing JSON".

~~~
e2daipi
BUT using the _":"_ semicolon may induce the reader to infer that the code
succeeding it is JSON.

It is implied…

------
treenyc
and this Screen Cast on deploying it on Google App <http://vimeo.com/10063607>

~~~
sktrdie
That's a screen cast of RingoJS. For an ApeJS screen cast you can watch this:
<http://vimeo.com/30195942>

